# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  از پرستاری به پزشکی!!

## zista

سلام به همه عزیزان خوبین؟میدونستید میشه از رشته پرستاری رفت به پزشکی؟فقط یکم شرایطش سخته!!!


ای عزیزان پشت کنکوری
تا به کی داغ و درد و رنجوری ؟تا به کی تست چند منظوره ؟
تا به کی التهاب و دلشوره ؟شوخی و طعن این و آن تا چند ؟
ترس و کابوس امتحان تا چند ؟غرق بحر تفکرید که چی ؟
بی خودی غصه میخورید که چی ؟گیرم اصلاً شما به طور مثال
کشکی، از بخت خوش، به فرض محالزد و شایسته دخول شدید
توی کنکور هم قبول شدیدیا گرفتید با درایت و شانس
مدرک فوق دیپلم، لیسانسگیرم این نحسی است، سعدش چی ؟
اصلاً این هم گذشت، بعدش چی ؟تازه از بعد آن گرفتاری
نوبت رخوت است و بیکاریبعد مستی، خمار باید بود
هی به دنبال کار باید بودآنچه داروی دردمندی هاست
صفحات نیازمندی هاستگر رضایت دهی تو آخر سر
گه شوی منشی فلان دفتربه تو گویند : بعله، دفتر ما
هست محتاج آدمی داناآشنا با اتوکد و اکسل
و فری هند و آوت لوک و کورلباید البته لطف هم بکند
چای هم، بین تایپ، دم بکندبکشد وانگهی به خوش رویی
هفته ایی یک دوبار جاروییاین که از این، حقوق هم فعلاً
ماهیانه چهل هزار تومن!پس بیایید و عز و جز نکنید
بی خودی هی جلز ولز نکنید

----------


## aCe

> سلام به همه عزیزان خوبین؟میدونستید میشه از رشته پرستاری رفت به پزشکی؟فقط یکم شرایطش سخته!!!


مرسی از اطلاعاتت اصلا فکرشم نمیکردم امکان داشته باشه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## zista

> مرسی از اطلاعاتت اصلا فکرشم نمیکردم امکان داشته باشه


فقط شرایطش یکم سخته!!! گفتم یکم!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## abraham

خب شرایطش چیه لطفا  اطلاعات جامع همراه با سند و مدرک بگین تا دوستان بتونند استفاده کنن.

----------


## M-95

> سلام به همه عزیزان خوبین؟میدونستید میشه از رشته پرستاری رفت به پزشکی؟فقط یکم شرایطش سخته!!!


شرایطش رو میدونی؟اگه میدونی بگو ما هم مطلع شیم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## zista

> خب شرایطش چیه لطفا  اطلاعات جامع همراه با سند و مدرک بگین تا دوستان بتونند استفاده کنن.


شرايط ان  و ازمونش از کنکور  هم سخت تره... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mehdi.m

یکم سخت نیست عزیزم.خیییییییلی سخته
باید معدل الف باشی تو دانشگاه.که تقریبا تو سراسری با اون حجم بالای کارآموزی خییلی سخته
تافل یا مدارک مشابه داشته باشی
معدل های پیش و دیپلم بالا 18
تازه همه اینا داشتی تو ی آزمون شرکت میکنی که حدود 500 نفر میان
50 تا پذیرش داره @abraham @zist200

----------


## M-95

> یکم سخت نیست عزیزم.خیییییییلی سخته
> باید معدل الف باشی تو دانشگاه.که تقریبا تو سراسری با اون حجم بالای کارآموزی خییلی سخته
> تافل یا مدارک مشابه داشته باشی
> معدل های پیش و دیپلم بالا 18
> تازه همه اینا داشتی تو ی آزمون شرکت میکنی که حدود 500 نفر میان
> 50 تا پذیرش داره


حاج محمد این بود یکم سخته؟

----------


## mehdi.m

> حاج محمد این بود یکم سخته؟


اینم اضافه کنم که هرسال برگزار نمیشه
وتا سالای قبل باید ی عضو هییت علمی هم تاییدت میکرد که این بیچااره گی داره خداییش

----------


## mahsa92

بيخيال بابا خيلي سختههه

----------


## M-95

> اینم اضافه کنم که هرسال برگزار نمیشه
> وتا سالای قبل باید ی عضو هییت علمی هم تاییدت میکرد که این بیچااره گی داره خداییش


ممنون.شنیده بودم امکان داره ولی شرایطش رو نمیدونستم...

----------


## hanjera

مغزم رگ به رگ شد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aCe

> یکم سخت نیست عزیزم.خیییییییلی سخته
> باید معدل الف باشی تو دانشگاه.که تقریبا تو سراسری با اون حجم بالای کارآموزی خییلی سخته
> تافل یا مدارک مشابه داشته باشی
> معدل های پیش و دیپلم بالا 18
> تازه همه اینا داشتی تو ی آزمون شرکت میکنی که حدود 500 نفر میان
> 50 تا پذیرش داره @abraham @zist200


بجز تافل به هیچکدوم نمیتونم برسم  :Yahoo (21):  اصآ رااااه نداره  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## DR.MAM

چاکر حاجی زیست200

----------


## zista

> حاج محمد این بود یکم سخته؟


من که گفتم از کنکور هم سختره!!!

----------


## zista

> کمتر بزن دس قشنگرو پوکوندیمون 
> 
> بـــــــــــــه به بزن دس قشنگـــــــــــــرو 
> 
> 
> موز نخور رو دل ـت میمونه شهیدت میکنه هاااا
> 
> خیار خوبه آبداره تا افطار کمکی خوبیه


هرگز پر طاووس کسی گفت که زشتست؟
یا دیو کسی گفت که رضوان بهشتست؟
نیکی و بدی در گهر خلق سرشتست
از نامه نخوانند مگر آنچه نوشتست

----------


## zista

مگسی گفت عنکبوتی را
کاین چه ساقست و ساعد باریک
گفت اگر در کمند من افتی
پیش چشمت جهان کنم تاریک :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aCe

> مگسی گفت عنکبوتی را
> کاین چه ساقست و ساعد باریک
> گفت اگر در کمند من افتی
> پیش چشمت جهان کنم تاریک


ولک نمیزنوم دس قشنگرو .. :Yahoo (4):  چایی میدن اینجا؟ روزه نیستم! :Y (398):

----------


## zista

> ولک نمیزنوم دس قشنگرو .. چایی میدن اینجا؟ روزه نیستم!


ای طفل که دفع مگس از خود نتوانی
هر چند که بالغ شدی آخر تو آنی
شکرانه‌ی زور آوری روز جوانی
آنست که قدر پدر پیر بدانی

----------


## M-95

من نبودم این تاپیک چقدر رفت جلو...
حاج محمد چیکار کردی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zista

> من نبودم این تاپیک چقدر رفت جلو...
> حاج محمد چیکار کردی


داداش شاعریمون گل کرده! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aCe

> ای طفل که دفع مگس از خود نتوانی
> هر چند که بالغ شدی آخر تو آنی
> شکرانه‌ی زور آوری روز جوانی
> آنست که قدر پدر پیر بدانی


 :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  چایی بده به پروپای من نپیچ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## M-95

> داداش شاعریمون گل کرده!


چیییییی مییییگیییییی :Yahoo (23):

----------


## DR.MAM

> داداش شاعریمون گل کرده!


اگر تو شاعری من مرد موزی///......

----------


## DR.MAM

> چایی بده به پروپای من نپیچ!!!!!!!!!!!


تو متولد چندی؟
چی خوندی؟
چی دوس داری بخونی؟

----------


## zista

ياران موافق همه از دست شدند 
در پاي اجل يکان يکان پست شدند 
خورديم ز يک شراب در مجلس عمر 
دوري دو سه پيشتر ز ما مست شدند

----------


## M-95

> ياران موافق همه از دست شدند 
> در پاي اجل يکان يکان پست شدند 
> خورديم ز يک شراب در مجلس عمر 
> دوري دو سه پيشتر ز ما مست شدند


 :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## M-95

اصلا منم میخوام شعر بگم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aCe

> تو متولد چندی؟ *72*
> چی خوندی؟ *فـ.ـنـ.ـی* 
> چی دوس داری بخونی؟*دنـ.ـدون*


عاغا درس ـو گذاشته بودم کنار خوش خواب شدم ... الان رفتم سراغ درس خوش خواب ـو بزارم کنار نمیشه  :Yahoo (110): 

چایی نمیدین لاقل واتــر بدین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zista

> اصلا منم میخوام شعر بگم


احسنت بزن دس قشنگرو! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aCe

> احسنت بزن دس قشنگرو!


شیر ماردت نزن  :Y (636):

----------


## zista

اگر  شاد   باشی  و  آرام چند //       نگردد  ترا  غم  ز خوابت  بلند

اگر غم ترا است، گريه آرام كن   //          كه  اُمّيد  شادی   نگيرد  گزند

----------


## zista

موفّق،  به  دنبال  يك فرصت است  //      كه  مانند  ديگر  پیِ  رحمت  است

تو ای نا موفّق،  سئوالت  خطا است   //     كه‌گويی‌چه سودی زهر فرصت است

----------


## aCe

> اگر  شاد   باشی  و  آرام چند //       نگردد  ترا  غم  ز خوابت  بلند
> 
> اگر غم ترا است، گريه آرام كن   //          كه  اُمّيد  شادی   نگيرد  گزند


100درصد ادبیات ـو 100 درصد میزنی  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## DR.MAM

خب ممد اسم تاپیکوعوض کن برادر

----------


## zista

> 100درصد ادبیات ـو 100 درصد میزنی




مزن  حرف  و  در  ابتدا  گوش كن  //      تو  نا  بخردی  را   فراموش  كن

تو از عقل و  هوشت  به  هر گفتگو   //     به جان و خرد هر دو را نوش كن

----------


## zista

> خب ممد اسم تاپیکوعوض کن برادر


داداش بلد نیستم! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M-95

> خب ممد اسم تاپیکوعوض کن برادر


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zista

تو در زندگانی  و،  در عشقِ زن    //    تو خوشحال  باش و  تو لبخند زن

تو در زندگانی‌خود خويش باش     //   بده گوش  اوّل  سپس  حرف  زن

----------


## M-95

> تو در زندگانی  و،  در عشقِ زن    //    تو خوشحال  باش و  تو لبخند زن
> 
> تو در زندگانی‌خود خويش باش     //   بده گوش  اوّل  سپس  حرف  زن


اینا رو کتاب گذاشتی جلوت داری از رو اونا میگی؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aCe

> مزن  حرف  و  در  ابتدا  گوش كن  //      تو  نا  بخردی  را   فراموش  كن
> 
> تو از عقل و  هوشت  به  هر گفتگو   //     به جان و خرد هر دو را نوش كن


 :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Y (445):

----------


## zista

> 


صادقانه زندگی را، گير پيش     //         صلح را هر لحظه آور نزد خويش

زندگی آسان شود بی دغدغه    //    با صفا باشد بدون رنج و نيش

----------


## zista

> 



سه "شين" در زندگی تأثير دارد //         يكی  شكر  خدا    تغيير    دارد

دوم‌"شانس"‌است اندر  زندگانی  //        "شهامت" هم در آن تفسير دارد







سه"خا"را هيچوقت منما فراموش   //    "خدا" را در اطاعت باش و ده گوش

به "خوبی" باش دمساز و، دگر نه    //    به "خنده" باش همراه، غم فراموش

----------


## aCe

> سه "شين" در زندگی تأثير دارد // يكی شكر خدا تغيير دارد
> 
> دوم‌"شانس"‌است اندر زندگانی // "شهامت" هم در آن تفسير دارد
> 
> 
> سه"خا"را هيچوقت منما فراموش // "خدا" را در اطاعت باش و ده گوش
> 
> به "خوبی" باش دمساز و، دگر نه // به "خنده" باش همراه، غم فراموش

----------


## M-95

حالا دیگه میگی؟

----------


## zista

سه تا"سين" آرزو  باشد  به دنيا  /     "سلامت" را نشان باشد به هرجا

اگر داری  به  همره "سربلندی"    /   "سعادت"  با  تو باشد ای دل‌آگاه







سه"جيم" را تو هميشه در حذر باش  /   ز "جهل" بگريز و اور ا در سفر باش

ز" جنگ‌" پرهيز ‌كن  تا  می‌توانی  /    "جفا"  را  دور و،  با  يار همسفر باش

----------


## zista

> حالا دیگه میگی؟






گر قائلی به ارزش سه"واو"، گوش كن    // "وقتت" غنيمت است به جانت تو نوش كن

بر عَهدهای  خودت  كن"وفا" به عشق   //   " وجدان" قاضی‌است مابقی‌را فراموش‌كن

----------


## M-95

> گر قائلی به ارزش سه"واو"، گوش كن    // "وقتت" غنيمت است به جانت تو نوش كن
> 
> بر عَهدهای  خودت  كن"وفا" به عشق   //   " وجدان" قاضی‌است مابقی‌را فراموش‌كن


دارم گوش میکنم.گوشم با تو بگو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zista

ای مرغک خرد، ز اشیانه
پرواز کن و پریدن آموز
تا کی حرکات کودکانه
در باغ و چمن چمیدن آموز

----------


## zista

گفت تیری با کمان، روز نبرد
کاین ستمکاری تو کردی، کس نکرد
تیرها بودت قرین، ای بوالهوس
در فکندی جمله را در یک نفس
ما ز بیداد تو سرگردان شدیم
همچو کاه اندر هوا رقصان شدیم

----------


## zista

هر آنکس عاشق است از جان نترسد
یقین از بند و از زندان نترسد
دل عاشق بود گرگ گرسنه
که گرگ از هی هی چوپان نترسد

----------


## zista

گلی که خود بدادم پیچ و تابش
باشک دیدگانم دادم آبش
درین گلشن خدایا کی روا بی
گل از مو دیگری گیرد گلابش

----------


## zista

ای دوست بیا تا غم فردا نخوریم
وین یکدم عمر را غنیمت شمریم
فردا که ازین دیر فنا درگذریم
با هفت هزار سالگان سر بسریم

----------


## Dr_mary

Starter khobi?? 
Tapico bzan tapice sher dg! 
B nazar miad depression gerefti Dadash. 

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk

----------


## M-95

حاج محمد دیگه خیلی زدی جاده خاکی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zista

> حاج محمد دیگه خیلی زدی جاده خاکی


 من از عشق بارون به دریا زدم!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zista

> حاج محمد دیگه خیلی زدی جاده خاکی


داداش ها می خوام اسم تابیکو بزارم (قرابت معنایی و مشاعره)کسی می دونه چه طوری؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M-95

> داداش ها می خوام اسم تابیکو بزارم (قرابت معنایی و مشاعره)کسی می دونه چه طوری؟


فکر کنم باید به مدیران زیر ربط اطلاع رسانی کنی. :Yahoo (4): خودت نمیتونی؟
فکر نکم بذارن تاپیک مشاعرع هست...

----------


## M-95

> من از عشق بارون به دریا زدم!!



 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## asalshah

چه چیـــــــــــــــــزا:/

----------


## reza__sh

راستی چرا امسال کلاه قرمزی پخش نشد؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zista

> راستی چرا امسال کلاه قرمزی پخش نشد؟؟؟


داداش رضا راست میگه چرا پخش نشد؟!!!!شاید توقیفشون کردن!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## farshad7

كلاه قرمزي مكه ماه رمضون هم بخش ميشه? من فكر ميكردم فقط عيدهاست شايد شما درست ميكيد من تي وي ايران رو اصلن دنبال نكردم

----------


## laleh74

> راستی چرا امسال کلاه قرمزی پخش نشد؟؟؟


من شنیدم جیگر اعتراض کرده بود که چرا بهش میگفتن خر.اون اسب بود. :Yahoo (21): 
میفهمی؟میفهمی؟میفهمی؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M-95

> راستی چرا امسال کلاه قرمزی پخش نشد؟؟؟


کلاه قرمزی چه ربطی به این تاپیکه داره؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Dr_mary

Baba in tapico dostan terekondan!!! 
Ino taqir bedin b gapkhune. 

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk

----------


## zista

> Baba in tapico dostan terekondan!!! 
> Ino taqir bedin b gapkhune. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


داداش حقیقتش اینجا هیشکی بلد نیست تغییر بده شما بلدی؟یاده ماهم بده!!!

----------


## M-95

> داداش حقیقتش اینجا هیشکی بلد نیست تغییر بده شما بلدی؟یاده ماهم بده!!!


فکر کردم رفتی :Yahoo (101):

----------


## zista

> فکر کردم رفتی


داداش هنوز نه!!!

----------


## Dr_mary

> داداش حقیقتش اینجا هیشکی بلد نیست تغییر بده شما بلدی؟یاده ماهم بده!!!


والا من با گوشی از تپاتاک میام، کلا هیچی راجع بهش نمیدونم، حتی نمیدونم اطلاعات پروفایلو کجا ویرایش کنم، کجا بزنم، پستو چجوری حذف کنم! کلا داغونییم. 

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk

----------


## zista

> والا من با گوشی از تپاتاک میام، کلا هیچی راجع بهش نمیدونم، حتی نمیدونم اطلاعات پروفایلو کجا ویرایش کنم، کجا بزنم، پستو چجوری حذف کنم! کلا داغونییم. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk



ما خیلی با حالیم!!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza__sh

> ما خیلی با حالیم!!!!


خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zista

> خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییی


داداش رضا خیلی نه خــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــیلی!!!!

----------


## M-95

> داداش رضا خیلی نه خــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــیلی!!!!


حاج ممد میخوام اسمتو بذارم تو امظام یه بیت شعرم زیرش بنویسم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zista

> حاج ممد میخوام اسمتو بذارم تو امظام یه بیت شعرم زیرش بنویسم



شعرش  چیه؟ دوباره اسم شعر اومد می خوای مثه صبحی دوباره شروع کنم!!!!!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M-95

> شعرش  چیه؟ دوباره اسم شعر اومد می خوای مثه صبحی دوباره شروع کنم!!!!!!!


برای فراغ و دوری دیگه...

----------


## zista

> برای فراغ و دوری دیگه...


خوب بگو دیگه !!!!

----------


## zista

> برای فراغ و دوری دیگه...


اى دلم غصه مخور. فاصله ،كم خواهد شد....
عاقبت، "كرب وبلا" برتو كرم خواهدشد....
منشاء گريه ى ما، هر "شب جمعه" زهراست....
كه خودش گريه كنان سوى حرم خواهدشد...

----------


## M-95

> خوب بگو دیگه !!!!


خب شعرشو به انتخاب تو گذاشتم...

----------


## zista

برخیز که خود را ز غم آزاده کنیم
تا کی طلب روزی ننهاده کنیم
آخر که گل ما به سبو خواهد رفت
کن فکر سبویی که پر از باده کنیم

----------


## zista

> خب شعرشو به انتخاب تو گذاشتم...


الان کجایه برم انتخابش کنم؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M-95

> الان کجایه برم انتخابش کنم؟


 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): .هیچی گفتم خودت بگی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zista

> .هیچی گفتم خودت بگی



شد نیمی عمر در خرافات هدر
وندر حیرت گذشت یک نیم دگر
و امروز به چنگ لاالهیم اندر
ز الله مگر به مرگ یابیم خبر

----------


## zista

> .هیچی گفتم خودت بگی


حاج ممد یه رباعی بسرای ببینیم چندمرده ای!!

----------


## M-95

> حاج ممد یه رباعی بسرای ببینیم چندمرده ای!!


کی؟من؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zista

> کی؟من؟



نه کتاب فروشی اون ور دانشگاه ما !!!

----------


## zista

> نه کتاب فروشی اون ور دانشگاه ما !!!


حرفهــــا دارم اما ... بزنم یا نزنم؟

با توام، با تو ،خدا را! بزنم یا نزنم؟

همه ی حرف دلم با تو همین است که دوست

چــــه کنــم؟ حـرف دلــــــم را بزنــــم یا نزنــم؟

عهد کردم دگر از قول و غزل دم نزنم

زیــــر قول دلــــــم آیا بزنــم یا نزنــم؟

گفته بودم کـه به دریا نزنم دل اما

کو دلی تا که به دریا بزنم یا نزنم؟

از ازل تا به ابد پرسش آدم این است:

دست بر میــــوه‌ی حوا بزنم یا نزنم ؟

به گناهی که تماشای گل روی تو بود

خار در چشـــم تمنا بزنــــم یا نزنــــم؟

دست بر دست همه عمر در این تردیدم:

بزنـــم یا نزنـــم؟ هـــا؟! بزنـــم یا نزنـــم؟

----------


## zista

دل داده ام بر باد ، بر هر چه باداباد
مجنون تر از لیلی ، شیرین تر از فرهاد
ای عشق از آتش اصل و نسب داری 
از تیره ی دودی ، از دودمان باد

----------


## M-95

تمتع به هر گوشه ای یافتم 
ز هر خرمنی خوشه ای یافتم

----------


## zista

> تمتع به هر گوشه ای یافتم 
> ز هر خرمنی خوشه ای یافتم


ای عزیزان پشت کنکوری
تا به کی داغ و درد و رنجوری ؟***
تا به کی تست چند منظوره ؟
تا به کی التهاب و دلشوره ؟***
شوخی و طعن این و آن تا چند ؟
ترس و کابوس امتحان تا چند ؟***
غرق بحر تفکرید که چی ؟
بی خودی غصه میخورید که چی ؟***
گیرم اصلاً شما به طور مثال
کشکی، از بخت خوش، به فرض محال***
زد و شایسته دخول شدید
توی *کنکور*هم قبول شدید***
یا گرفتید با درایت و شانس
مدرک فوق دیپلم، لیسانس***
گیرم این نحسی است، سعدش چی؟
اصلاً این هم گذشت، بعدش چی؟***
تازه از بعد آن گرفتاری
نوبت رخوت است و بیکاری***
بعدمستی، خمار باید بود
هی به دنبال کار باید بود***
آنچه داروی دردمندی هاست
صفحات نیازمندی هاست***
گر رضایت دهی تو آخر سر
گه شوی منشی فلان دفتر***
به تو گویند : بعله، دفتر ما
هست محتاج آدمی دانا***
آشنا با اتوکد و اکسل
و فری هند و آوت لوک و کورل***
باید البته لطف هم بکند
چای هم، بین تایپ، دم بکند***
بکشد وانگهی به خوش رویی
هفته ایی یک دوبار جارویی***
این که از این، حقوق هم فعلاً
ماهیانه چهل هزار تومن!***
پس بیایید و عز و جز نکنید
بی خودی هی جلز ولز نکنید

----------


## zista

پشت دريا شهريست که در آن
خوشه بندي جرم است
خبري نيست از آن مسخره بازي هايي
که فقط بر سرِ اين مردم بيچاره روا مي دارند
بام ها جايِ کبوترهايست
که فقط گندمِ يارانه اي از دولتشان مينگرند
و جز آن ماه به ماه سهميه ي نفت که بر جيب زنند
و در آرامشِ محض
با دلي سير به فوّاره ي هوشِ بشري مي نگرند 
پشت دريا شهريست که در آن
مردُمش قبض نمي پردازند
و نمي دانند قبضِ برق و گاز و آب يعني چه!
تورّم ،  صفر حتي نيست
و کمتر هست
کسي اصلاً  نمي داند تورّم چيست 
پشت دريا شهريست که در آن
بانک ها از پسِ هر وام نمي گيرند سود
و نگويند  که اسلاميست بانک
گرچه بانکِ من و تو
هم زِ ما سود طلب دارد و هم صفّتِ آن اسلاميست
و نزول از من و تو ميگيرند 
پشت دريا شهريست که در آن
هرچه بَد ديده ام اينجا ، دگر آنجا خوبيست
قايقي خواهم  ساخت
خواهم انداخت به آب
دور خواهم شد از اين خاکِ غريب
نه  دُبي خواهم رفت
نه سوئد يا کانادا
همچنان خواهم راند
قايقِ من موتوريست
گرچه با سهميه ي اندکِ سوخت
ره به جايي نبرم 
هرکجا هستم باشم
فقط  اينجاست که نبايد باشم
آسمان مالم نيست
پنجره ، فکر ، هوا ، عشق ، زمين مالم نيست
همه شان سهميه بندي شده اند
سهمم کو؟
چشم ها رو شستم
جور ديگر ديدم
باز هم سود نداشت 
واي ، ميترسم از امشب که بيايد در خواب
آن عزيزم ، سهراب
و بگويد که چرا شعر مرا دزديدي
و چُنينش کردي ، خنديدي
بابد امشب بروم 
و چمداني را که  به اندازه ي پيراهنِ تنهايي من جا دارد بر دارم
و به سمتي بروم
که گم و گور شوم

----------


## zista

تا پنجم مارچ من همايش دارم
از جلبك و قارچ من همايش دارم


ما مي نخوريم! مرد چيني خاموش!


خالي كن پارچ! من همايش دارم...


منبع:http://tajrobi87.blogfa.com/

----------


## zista

شعر سهراب جدید!!!

هر کجا هستم، باشم به درک!


من که بايد بروم!


پنجره، فکر، هوا، عشق، زمين، مال خودت!


من نمي دانم نان خشکي چه کم از مجري سيما دارد!


تيپ را بايد زد!


جور ديگر اما…


کار را بايد جست.


کار بايد خود پول. کار بايد کم و راحت باشد!


فک و فاميل که هيچ…


با همه مردم شهر پي کار بايد رفت!


بهترين چيز اتاقي است که از دسته چک و پول پر است!


پول را زير پل و مرکز شهر بايد جست! سيد خندان يه نفر! سوئيچم کو؟!

منبع:tajrobi87.blogfa.com/

----------


## M-95

حاج ممد سایت خودته؟؟؟

----------


## zista

> حاج ممد سایت خودته؟؟؟



نه داداش همینجوری پیداش کردم!!!

----------


## zista

ای خدا Hard دلم Format مکن


Field من را خالی از برکت مکن


Option غم را خدایا On مکن


File اشکم را خدایا Run مکن


Delete کن شاخه های غصه را


سردی و افسردگی را ، هر سه را 


Jumper شادی بیا تا Set کنیم


سیستم اندوه را Reset کنیم


نام تو Password درهای بهشت


آدرس Email سایت سرنوشت


تا نیفتد Bug در اندیشه مان


تا که ویروسی نگردد ریشه مان


ای خدا از بهر ما ایمن فرست


بهر دل های پرآتش Fan فرست


ای خدا حرف دلم با کی زنم


Help می خواهم که F1 می زنم

----------


## zista

بوی زیست و


          آندوسپر چیست و


                   هیچ کسی بلد نیست و      


                                       کنکوری ها...!





بوی شیمی و


          میوه ی کیوی و


                   کنکور  ِ [ … ]  و


                                       کنکوری ها...!





بوی ریاضی و


          میکروب هوازی و


                   پاشو بریم بازی و      


                                       کنکوری ها...!





بوی فیزیک و


          جاده ی باریک و


                   گزینه های بدون تیک و


                                       کنکوری ها...!





بوی دینی و


          موی بینی و


                   تست ذره بینی و


                                       کنکوری ها...!


بوی فارسی و


          کتاب درسی و


                   خوندی و بستی و


                                       کنکوری ها...!





بوی زبان و


          تیر و کمان و


                   نمونده زمان و


                                       کنکوری ها...!





بوی عربی و


          ذهن های گلابی و


                   بیداری و خوابی و


                                       کنکوری ها...!





بوی زمین و


          دشت خونین و


                   درصد های رنگین و


                                       کنکوری ها...!





بوی کنکور و


          کفن بی گور و


                    زندگی ناجور و


                                       کنکوری ها...!

----------


## zista

ما نیز در دیار حقیقت، توانگریم
کالای ما چو وقت رسد، کارهای ماست
ما روی خود ز راه سعادت نتافتیم
پیران ره، بما ننمودند راه راست

----------


## zista

بی رنج، زین پیاله کسی می نمی‌خورد
بی دود، زین تنور بکس نان نمیدهند
تیمار کار خویش تو خودخور، که دیگران
هرگز برای جرم تو، تاوان نمیدهند

----------


## zista

بوی جوی مولیان آید همی
یاد یار مهربان آید همی
ریگ آموی و درشتی راه او
زیر پایم پرنیان آید همی
آب جیحون از نشاط روی دوست
خنگ ما را تا میان آید همی
ای بخارا! شاد باش و دیر زی
میر زی تو شادمان آید همی
میر ماه است و بخارا آسمان
ماه سوی آسمان آید همی
میر سرو است و بخارا بوستان
سرو سوی بوستان آید همی
آفرین و مدح سود آید همی
گر به گنج اندر زیان آید همی

----------


## M-95

:Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## zista

> 



سلام داداش گلم چرا در تعجبی!!

----------


## M-95

> سلام داداش گلم چرا در تعجبی!!


سلام حاج ممد گل.همينجوري :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zista

> سلام حاج ممد گل.همينجوري


چرا نمیشه پست بزارم!!الو الو امتحا ن میکنم!!

----------


## M-95

> چرا نمیشه پست بزارم!!الو الو امتحا ن میکنم!!


صدا ميرسه.به گوشم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zista

> صدا ميرسه.به گوشم


چرا هی قطع و وصل میشه!!

----------


## hanjera

*چه کسانی بیشتر اسپم نوشته اند؟* 	نوشته ها 			 				113 zist200  	نوشته ها 			 				40 mam  	نوشته ها 			 				40 M-95  	نوشته ها 			 				23 Amin-jh  	نوشته ها 			 				16 aCe  	نوشته ها 			 				5 mehdi.m  	نوشته ها 			 				4 Dr_mary  	نوشته ها 			 				2 reza__sh  	نوشته ها 			 				2 hanjera  	نوشته ها 			 				2 Dr.bahtiyar  	نوشته ها 			 				2 abraham  	نوشته ها 			 				1 کتی ملیح  	نوشته ها 			 				1 laleh74  	نوشته ها 			 				1 farshad7  	نوشته ها 			 				1 asalshah  	نوشته ها 			 				1 mahsa92  	نوشته ها 			 				1 amir.hav  	نوشته ها 			 				1 Mr.Hosein 

نمایش موضوع & بستن پنجره

----------


## zista

من ازهمه بیشتر اسبم نوشتم!هورا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M-95

> من ازهمه بیشتر اسبم نوشتم!هورا


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## M-95

> *چه کسانی بیشتر اسپم نوشته اند؟*
> 
> 
>      نوشته ها                              113 zist200     نوشته ها                              40 mam     نوشته ها                              40 M-95     نوشته ها                              23 Amin-jh     نوشته ها                              16 aCe     نوشته ها                              5 mehdi.m     نوشته ها                              4 Dr_mary     نوشته ها                              2 reza__sh     نوشته ها                              2 hanjera     نوشته ها                              2 Dr.bahtiyar     نوشته ها                              2 abraham     نوشته ها                              1 کتی ملیح     نوشته ها                              1 laleh74     نوشته ها                              1 farshad7     نوشته ها                              1 asalshah     نوشته ها                              1 mahsa92     نوشته ها                              1 amir.hav     نوشته ها                              1 Mr.Hosein 
> 
> نمایش موضوع & بستن پنجره


اينا رو كجاي سايت نوشته؟

----------


## zista

> اينا رو كجاي سايت نوشته؟



راست میگه اینا رو کجانوشته؟

----------


## hanjera

> اينا رو كجاي سايت نوشته؟





> راست میگه اینا رو کجانوشته؟



http://up.vbiran.ir/uploads/40863146..._pic_for_1.png
کلیک کنید به صورت صفحه باز میشه برات  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (5):

----------


## M-95

> http://up.vbiran.ir/uploads/40863146..._pic_for_1.png
> کلیک کنید به صورت صفحه باز میشه برات


سپاس :Yahoo (1):

----------


## zista

> سپاس



بابا سپاس!

----------

